# Need motivational skills



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Have 75 gallon PowerVent water heater sitting at a house right now with my name on it to install, I'm tired, and I "just" got my internal hemmorhoids to stop bleeding just a few days ago.....and now this. 


I don't want to do it but I got bills out the wazoo and the money I'm spending these days is atrocious with no end in sight. 

More work is coming in day by day but I need relief from these jobs that require brute force strength without suppositories. :laughing:


Please, please help me.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe you could just hire a day laboror to heft it in n out for ya...


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Maybe you could just hire a day laboror to heft it in n out for ya...


Exactly, hire a young energetic guy like me that lives in your town, through him the keys and the tools and say get to work 

"When I was your age I did 10 of these a day kid"

Just like that 

Craigslist.org 

"Plumber wanted"


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Da pain! Da pain! I can't take da pain! 



Well, the supply house walked it all the way next to old one, the homeowner moved it out, took it out of my way, never touched the heater other than roll it a few feet! Wahoooo! 

Took a long time to replace this heater for some reason but everything, everything was altered from the old one. 


Turned out nice, made 3 clams for my efforts and the customer has hot water tonight. 

Today was the perfect scenario for how I like to do water heater replacements, no heavy lifting and I made the customer work with me.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> Today was the perfect scenario for how I like to do water heater replacements, no heavy lifting and I made the customer work with me.


So, whats stopping you sounds like it went well, try to set them all up like this......

I know , I know, its not a perfect world 


Glad to hear it did go well.:thumbsup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

******* said:


> So, whats stopping you sounds like it went well, try to set them all up like this......
> 
> I know , I know, its not a perfect world
> 
> ...


 

Heaters are always price shopped heavily, and everyone wants cheap. I got this call because I've worked for the dad of this guy for years.


He loved the work, no complaints and a 3"-22 was the only thing that had me run off for parts.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Yea, don't you wish it all could be "word of mouth" work all day long,

I have some customers now for like 10 years and its so nice, they just leave me the cash and I do the work, no hassles, no bickering, no working me over to "tighten this" and "have a look" at this before you go.

So yea, I feel ya on that one, I wish it all was genuine work all day long....That's what got me into the net so much now,


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> Da pain! Da pain! I can't take da pain!
> 
> Turned out nice, made 3 clams for my efforts and the customer has hot water tonight.
> 
> Today was the perfect scenario for how I like to do water heater replacements, no heavy lifting and I made the customer work with me.


3 Clams I wouldve charged 5 Oysters...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

PipemanNYC said:


> 3 Clams I wouldve charged 5 Oysters...


 

Ahh but a gallon of milk where you live is like what, $12.00 ? 


It's expensive up there in your neck of the woods.


I really didn't work hard, I felt like I was getting the royal treatment between having stuff handed to me and hauling stuff around, fetching tools.


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

Haaa You do have a point.... Where are you from Duck


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

PipemanNYC said:


> Haaa You do have a point.... Where are you from Duck


 

KY, Home of the $2.69 milk! 


It's spoiled though, somewhat contaminated. :whistling2:


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

well im glad my wife pays for the food.. I went today and picked up a small block of provalone.. a small dried sausage a loaf of italian bread and some peppers.. it cost me $41.00..


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

PipemanNYC said:


> well im glad my wife pays for the food.. I went today and picked up a small block of provalone.. a small dried sausage a loaf of italian bread and some peppers.. it cost me $41.00..


I just spent $208.67 in wal-mart on food


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

its getting rough man... I just got hooked up with a kitchen contractor.. its killing me it takes so long to finish with cabinets and granite templates .. I have a lot of money just waiting around... I like doing bathrooms done in a week or two.. or a boiler a day in and out...quick cash


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

PipemanNYC said:


> its getting rough man... I just got hooked up with a kitchen contractor.. its killing me it takes so long to finish with cabinets and granite templates .. I have a lot of money just waiting around... I like doing bathrooms done in a week or two.. or a boiler a day in and out...*quick cash*


You think that's quick? I specialize in emergency plumbing repair and drain-cleaning. Most of my jobs take 2 hours or less and I collect immediately on every job. I can't stand jobs that last more than 2 days, I like a steady cash-flow.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

service guy said:


> You think that's quick? I specialize in emergency plumbing repair and drain-cleaning. Most of my jobs take 2 hours or less and I collect immediately on every job. I can't stand jobs that last more than 2 days, I like a steady cash-flow.


Yea, in the summertime, I also run a swimming pool service and repair company, you want to talk about cash my friend , I as well like a steady cash flow , thats why I publish on the internet , it pays my bills


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

i do some service mostly from old customers that ive worked in there house already,, but the drain cleaning thing is a whole other baby i dont do much of... i know its quick good money, just never got into it,,, A friend of mine makes alot of cash doing it...


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

PipemanNYC said:


> i do some service mostly from old customers that ive worked in there house already,, but the drain cleaning thing is a whole other baby i dont do much of... i know its quick good money, just never got into it,,, A friend of mine makes alot of cash doing it...


I only did drain cleaning for a year for this commercial company I used to work for, personally I am like you , I rather do a boiler a day and make back,

With the right work flow and a serious helper a boiler a day is a breeze


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

We all have our particular niche. Lately I am turning away any jobs that take more than a day or two. I like to keep my schedule flexible and be available for all those emergencies. And plus, the bigger the job, the more likely people are to get multiple bids....so I rarely get them.
Emergencies are cool, because people are just happy that I show up, there is far less arguing about price.:thumbup: Well, that is my thinking anyway.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

service guy said:


> We all have our particular niche. Lately I am turning away any jobs that take more than a day or two. I like to keep my schedule flexible and be available for all those emergencies. And plus, the bigger the job, the more likely people are to get multiple bids....so I rarely get them.
> Emergencies are cool, because people are just happy that I show up, there is far less arguing about price.:thumbup: Well, that is my thinking anyway.


Yea, I agree, I used to work for another company and all we did was emergency service, it was kinda fun, cause it was just like "Yea, just do it"


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

******* said:


> I just spent $208.67 in wal-mart on food


Don't even want to hear it, you got 6 kids. I don't know how you stretched that food bill. I spend about 400 a month just on myself.

Steve have you thought about getting a motorized stair climbing hand truck? It goes up stairs and will even put it on the stand for you. Rick's got one(of course).


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Don't even want to hear it, you got 6 kids. I don't know how you stretched that food bill. I spend about 400 a month just on myself.


It's been expensive that's for sure 



gear junkie said:


> Steve have you thought about getting a motorized stair climbing hand truck? It goes up stairs and will even put it on the stand for you. Rick's got one(of course).


Yea, Rick has all the tools


----------



## Bulldog Plumbing (Nov 9, 2008)

a water heater?!

Try taking a Peerless Ect-6 down a set of stairs without taking it apart. 

Bring your balls for that one.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Don't even want to hear it, you got 6 kids. I don't know how you stretched that food bill. I spend about 400 a month just on myself.


My family of four spends $120.00 a month on groceries in a bad month.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> My family of four spends $120.00 a month on groceries in a bad month.


That's because you guys shoot your dinners!

For the 4 of us, it's usually about 80-130 per week. She likes Trader Joes, I like Costco.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> Have 75 gallon PowerVent water heater sitting at a house right now with my name on it to install, I'm tired, and I "just" got my internal hemmorhoids to stop bleeding just a few days ago.....and now this.
> 
> 
> I don't want to do it but I got bills out the wazoo and the money I'm spending these days is atrocious with no end in sight.
> ...


 
It's been awhile since I've visited this thread but since I never lifted that heater, it was me dead lifting my drain machine while my lift gate was ordered/coming in that put me in rear end troubles.


Haven't had a look but the feel has given indication that I caused problems for myself. The kind where they don't go away easily. So I'm just being careful at this point, dealing with the burning and itching, the itching, the itching and the burning till it all subsides. 


Here's my current list of physical ailments, besides back door paradise disasters:


Swollen left elbow-keeps popping loudly and has a hook to it now

Have a pinched nerve in one of my top vertebrae's in my neck, C-3 or 2? which is sending sharp pains to my top of my head


Left knee is really loose, loose where something bad can go wrong if I don't guide how I move around

Right wrist hurts when the hand stays fixed position and I turn the arm either way

I do have some shadow pains showing up in spots on my forearms/legs only at night when I get off work, like pulsing pain like someone is hitting it with a hammer, not in any joints either, like along the run of the bone, hard to explain. 

I'm a trooper because I've dealt with far worse complications and still go and work. I've got 4 on the board for tomorrow and thank goodness for a 4 wheel drive vehicle. Roads will be dangerous but won't be crowded so that'll mean less traffic. :thumbsup:


----------

